# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  HELP! 1st Cycle Suggestions?

## crcfitmom

Hello, I've been researching the website on steroids for a female. I'm 41 years old & have trained ever since I was 18 but have never ever seen the results I want. I have used Biote Pellets before but didn't see much change. I am currently 134 lbs w/ 24% BF at 5'2. My lowest BF% has been 15% at 110 pds but I lost a ton of muscle to get there. I looked flabby. I am finally starting to understand that steroids are for girls too! After reading quite a bit of info I think I'm ready to take the plunge & see what happens...

This is what I'm thinking (can you offer any advice?):

Anavar 5mg daily for 6 wks
Clenbuterol 20mg daily for 2 weeks (cycling on & off)
HGH - Not sure I should take this with Clen or what is the right dosage is...
Novldex - Not sure what is the right dosage...
Liver Detox Supplement
Vitamin C
Fish Oil
BCAA's
Expel - Water Retention

I currently take Adderall XL, Phentermine 37.5 mg & Prozac 10mg, hopefully I can continue to take these prescriptions while adding the above mentioned drugs.

PLEASE PM Rept. Online Sources!! I'm excited to get started!

----------


## Nephets

please ignore all sources that are PM'ed to you as there is no way of knowing If you're getting scammed or not. It sounds like your issues has more to do with diet and training. I would suggest getting yourself back down to the 110 through diet and slowly increase your calories to add the muscle you want, but do this slow enough that your not gaining fat by going well over what you need to build that muscle.

check out the diet section and post your current diet and go from there. good luck.

----------


## DocToxin8

Stick with anavar and HGH only if you're gonna do this IMO. 

(Use the supps like fish oil and BCAA too ofcourse)

But really, with the medicines you're on allready don't add clen . 
HGH will both boost anabolism and fat loss greatly,
While var will increase lean body mass. 

Keep it simple.  :Smilie:

----------


## jstone

> Stick with anavar and HGH only if you're gonna do this IMO. 
> 
> (Use the supps like fish oil and BCAA too ofcourse)
> 
> But really, with the medicines you're on allready don't add clen . 
> HGH will both boost anabolism and fat loss greatly,
> While var will increase lean body mass. 
> 
> Keep it simple.


Please listen to this. You dont need clen on top of amphetamine salts (adderall), and phentremine which is amphetamine like. I will take 37.5mg of phentremine on occasion when im dragging ass in the morning before work. Once I get to work im on fire sweating, and getting shit knocked out like a mad man. Im also not very sensitive to stimulants. Adding clen to that is just way to much.

----------

